# Burning Plastic Smell



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Dreamsofyou365 said:


> I picked up my cruze last Tuesday (brand new 2012) Every so often I smell plastic like its burning.. Has anyone had this issue is it cause its brand new? Sorry I dont know too much stuff about cars and this is my first brand new car. I did have the recall fixed and wondering if its something they did when they fixed that. Any ideas??


Have the dealer check the exhuast system for any stickers.


----------



## dannylightning (Jun 24, 2012)

never had that, are you sure its just not something out side of the car you were smelling, where you driving in the same area when you smelled it, 

i would get a flash light and open the hood and take a good look in there, and than i would jack the car up and get under it and see if i notice any melted or burnt plastic


----------



## Dreamsofyou365 (Jun 26, 2012)

rbtec said:


> Have the dealer check the exhuast system for any stickers.


Would that cause it to smell in the front tho? I have noticed it when I open my door and it hits me very strong at times other times nothing.


----------



## Dreamsofyou365 (Jun 26, 2012)

dannylightning said:


> never had that, are you sure its just not something out side of the car you were smelling, where you driving in the same area when you smelled it,
> 
> i would get a flash light and open the hood and take a good look in there, and than i would jack the car up and get under it and see if i notice any melted or burnt plastic


It was def the car and it was on the outside. Its never in the same location lol not even the same town. I will have to have my bf take a look and if he cant find anything I guess bring it to the dealer =(


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That's normal - even though it smells like crap. It's from stickers on the exhaust. Give it a few thousand miles and it'll go away.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

You sure it's not the new car smell lol.
Having your bf get under the car to check it out is not a bad idea. Wouldn't get too worried unless you start seeing puffs of smoke.


----------



## Dreamsofyou365 (Jun 26, 2012)

Mick said:


> You sure it's not the new car smell lol.
> Having your bf get under the car to check it out is not a bad idea. Wouldn't get too worried unless you start seeing puffs of smoke.


HAHAHA It is not the new car smell I swear. Im not that stupid =/ I think jk jk but seriously it smells like crap. Im gonna have my bf look to see if there are stickers.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes, I know the smell you're referring to. It took a few thousand miles for it to go away, for me. It just factory oils burning off. Do you park your car in the garage? That's when I'd notice the most and strongest, the smell was so strong.

Good Luck!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I'd say it's the manufacturing oils burning off of the exhaust system piping. Have the BF look up under the shroud under the engine for spilled fluids though.


----------



## Dreamsofyou365 (Jun 26, 2012)

cruzers said:


> Yes, I know the smell you're referring to. It took a few thousand miles for it to go away, for me. It just factory oils burning off. Do you park your car in the garage? That's when I'd notice the most and strongest, the smell was so strong.
> 
> Good Luck!


No I dont park in a garage hopefully in my future home Ill have a spot in the garage lol and thank you


----------



## Dreamsofyou365 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you all for your ideas. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

I had the same thing with my Cruze, and my 4 wheeler, and my dirtbike, etc. It'll go away.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Actually, for the Cruze, this is the "new car smell". It has to do with protective coatings that are on the exhaust system burning off. If it's a sweet smell, check your coolent levels. Otherwise it will go away in somewhere over 10,000 miles (I still get whiffs of this smell after 9,000 miles.)


----------



## adyer4251 (Jun 11, 2012)

My Cruze had the same smell. Enough for me to drive the car back to the dealer the next day! It made my husband very sick. Fumes filled the car. It does go away within a day or two. Something like catalytic converter sealant has to burn off or something like that. Hope this helps.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

obermd said:


> Actually, for the Cruze, this is the "new car smell". It has to do with protective coatings that are on the exhaust system burning off. If it's a sweet smell, check your coolent levels. Otherwise it will go away in somewhere over 10,000 miles (I still get whiffs of this smell after 9,000 miles.)


Wow, it took that long for the smell to go away?! That's not cool or acceptable in my book. Who the **** would want to even ride in the car with you with the smell of the protective exhaust system coating burning off?


----------



## Dreamsofyou365 (Jun 26, 2012)

obermd said:


> Actually, for the Cruze, this is the "new car smell". It has to do with protective coatings that are on the exhaust system burning off. If it's a sweet smell, check your coolent levels. Otherwise it will go away in somewhere over 10,000 miles (I still get whiffs of this smell after 9,000 miles.)


I hope it dont stay that long! It takes me a year to drive 10k! Im a local driver....


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

After about a month you would only notice it when first getting in the car after it had been closed in the sun. Then you only notice it because you recognize the smell.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Wow, it took that long for the smell to go away?! That's not cool or acceptable in my book. Who the **** would want to even ride in the car with you with the smell of the protective exhaust system coating burning off?


Take it to the dealer and have them remove all the stickers from the exhaust system. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Both of my Cruzes were like this. These guys are correct, it's new car smell. It's coatings burning off exhaust parts like the catalytic converter. It's happened to all of the, well over a dozen new cars I've owned. It's totally normal. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It just seems to take longer with the Cruze.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

its not a plastic smell but maybe its that hot brake smell?? my 1st cruze had it really bad for the first 500mi but on the 2nd one i never smelled the brakes or this smell you guys speak of...


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

I have the same with my 2012 Cruze that I just got and this smell is normal for a new car. I park mine inside the Garage and it was a strong smell that has now become less in another few more weeks it will be fine once more. I had the same smell from my new camaro yrs ago and it also went away. I have no liquids under my shield all is dry. The only other smell that would cause this is if your cars exhaust picked up a plastic bag while driving and it was melted to the system the smell is almost the same.


----------



## Dreamsofyou365 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies! You guys helped ease my mind...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Dreamsofyou365 said:


> I picked up my cruze last Tuesday (brand new 2012) Every so often I smell plastic like its burning.. Has anyone had this issue is it cause its brand new? Sorry I dont know too much stuff about cars and this is my first brand new car. I did have the recall fixed and wondering if its something they did when they fixed that. Any ideas??



Dreamsofyou365,
I would like to congratulate you on your new Cruze! It is a great vehicle! It sounds like you have received some good advice here. If you feel it is more of an issue that this I would suggest that you take your vehicle into your dealer and have them look into it for you. If you ever have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Gary (Nov 16, 2012)

Our cruze now has about 26k miles. Burning smell is just as bad as when the car was new, if not worse. We've had the heater core replaced and have had it in for this 5 or so times. I finally dropped it off at the dealership today and told them to give it back to GM so GM engineers can figure the problem out back at their shops. I just hate that we're paying payments and insurance for a useless car. If GM engineers don't pick it up or resolve the issue I'm going to be attaching a sign to the top of the car telling downtown Minneapolis and the metro area just what kind of car it is and offering free smells to anyone who asks.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Gary said:


> Our cruze now has about 26k miles. Burning smell is just as bad as when the car was new, if not worse. We've had the heater core replaced and have had it in for this 5 or so times. I finally dropped it off at the dealership today and told them to give it back to GM so GM engineers can figure the problem out back at their shops. I just hate that we're paying payments and insurance for a useless car. If GM engineers don't pick it up or resolve the issue I'm going to be attaching a sign to the top of the car telling downtown Minneapolis and the metro area just what kind of car it is and offering free smells to anyone who asks.




Gary,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I understand your concerns and frustrations with this. I would be happy to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## griper (Apr 14, 2011)

*cure for burning plastic smell*

I have 32000 km on my 2011 Cruze LT and it has often had the hot/burning plastic smell since it was new.
It seemed like it was the heater that was running way too hot. 
Anyway I finally had the GM dealer check it out today and it looks like the problem was a bad HVAC program and it has now been cured. 

(translated from French)... "verify code b0233 b0408 bad program....made program from hvac code 99aa0 code 6581
verify find code verify find pi0433b for a program for this problem"

I think "pi" may mean a service bulletin.
Hope this helps someone.


----------

